# Sparkling wine/champagne



## djrockinsteve (Jul 11, 2010)

I have both a Chardonnay and a Chenin Blanc that I am using for a sparkling wine. It has been bulk ageing since Sept. '09

How much (%) of sugar should I add per gallon for the secondary fermentation? I have a book that calls for .25 to 1.5% sugar. Any reccomendations.

What is the best ph level for sparkling wine?

I searched the forum and didn't find a main thread devoted to sparkling wines along with a recipe. Could we add that, I believe that it would be helpful.

For those of you interested I will experiment in a few weeks on a skeeter pee treated like sparkling wine. I'll be the guinie pig.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay so I take it no one on here has made champagne. Fine! I'll do it myself.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the idea of sparkaling skeeter pee m8 ^_^. I think ill make some too. 

*Pours some skeeter pee into a poweraid bottle with a couple spoonfulls of sugar and tightly closes the cap*


----------



## NSwiner (Jul 17, 2010)

There's lots of threads talking about sparkling wine here maybe just reword your search . I don't know if it will work on wine that has been sitting that long so you might only want to try a couple of bottles first .After a couple of weeks shake a bottle a little bit to see it's starting to carbonate .What I found was 1.5 oz sugar / gallon & used that measurement twice now ,worked for me .


----------

